# Help Needed urgently



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Basically i had 2 rabbits living together, one died on saturday the other hasn't eaten since(we think). He's has basically gone all limp and lifeless. We are not sure if he is in some sort of deep depression or if he is also ill. I don't think he is ill cos the rabbit that died had been unwell for a while and suffered fur loss, weight loss. Whereas this rabbit seems ok. 
What can i do to help him? he has almost gone into himself deep inside, we have put him with his 2 children to try and bring him out of himself.
Please i need help urgently, i don't want to lose him aswell.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I had something similar once with my rabbit Sugar, he stopped eating, went all limp etc I thought he was on his way out as he was old so kept him warm and just kept trying to feed him, eventually he ate carrot tops and then after that kept eating and was fine again in a couple of days.

When I took him to the vet she said something must have stressed him out which had caused his guts to stop working (the stress of your other rabbit dying may have done this) sometimes their guts start up again and sometimes they dont  I would take him to the vet as they may be able to give something that will get things going again...if this is the problem.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't drive and my Mum is at work i can't get to the vets on my own. is there anything else i could try to tempt him to eat?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Just try giving him his fave veg/treat, if you can get him eating before you can get him to a vet then it'll definately help until you find out what the problem is


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't describe it very well but he's just not there, its like he's died inside. he's hardly holding himself up, let alone be interested in eating. i have a syringe but don't know what i can feed him through it?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Try giving him weetabix with water not milk through the syringe. Its not ideal but will mean he has something inside him till you can get to the vets.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

he's died...............


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> he's died...............


oh im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

he was perfectly healthy, he just couldn't live without Cassidy and now they are together. I've lost 5 pets in less than 2 years, what have i done to deserve this?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

oh no i am sorry for your loss
they can be happy together for ever now

Paula


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help and kind words. 
I had a thought about why they might have died. There are wild mice that kept coming to there hutch for food, we tried to get rid of them and managed to drown some but there are loads. Do you think they could have made my buns ill?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no!  Really sorry to hear that, its hard when you lose a friend. Like you sya at least they can both play together now, maybe it was the stress of the other one going.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits get stressed very easily and can die very quickly, I'm sure you did everything you could for him. 

I would bring your remaining rabbits inside to keep them away from the mice, mice can carry fleas and mites that could have myxomatosis. give the old hutch a very good clean with jays fluid and leave it to dry before putting another rabbit in it. I would also take the others to the vets for a good check over and if they stop eating even for a few hours rush them straight to the vets.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I would have jumped straight in a taxi. Unless you get a post mortem from a vet you just dont know, could have been anything.

Very sorry for your loss x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Crofty- to be honest i knew he was pretty much already gone as i wrote my post for help. I just wanted to feel like i could do something. He was a healthy boy right to the end, he had the most gorgeous thick shiny coat. He survived Myxi last year against the odds but ended up dying of a broken heart. After Cassidy left him he went into shock and his body shut down.
Im trying to get the mice situation sorted but as we have a river at the end of the garden and the mice come from there. It would be almost impossible to get rid of all the mice.
I just have to focus on my last 2 bunnies and make sure they are ok. I talked to my Mum about bringing them inside but she said we just haven't got room which is true.
Not quite sure what we're gonna do yet.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how about putting the hutches in a shed, or garage, or using finer wire mesh to stop them getting near your rabbits?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Crofty- to be honest i knew he was pretty much already gone as i wrote my post for help. I just wanted to feel like i could do something. He was a healthy boy right to the end, he had the most gorgeous thick shiny coat. He survived Myxi last year against the odds but ended up dying of a broken heart. After Cassidy left him he went into shock and his body shut down.
> Im trying to get the mice situation sorted but as we have a river at the end of the garden and the mice come from there. It would be almost impossible to get rid of all the mice.
> I just have to focus on my last 2 bunnies and make sure they are ok. I talked to my Mum about bringing them inside but she said we just haven't got room which is true.
> Not quite sure what we're gonna do yet.


Aww poor little boy its awful losing two buns so close together. I wouldnt bring them in now to be honest, they are in danger of overheating they have their winter coats now. What about getting a second hand shed, you can pick them up quite cheap and convert them?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Crofty- thats exactly what i thought about bringing them inside, they have lived outside all there lives so i didn't really want to do that. My Mum is gonna get some smaller mesh for the cage to see if that will stop the mice. 
Thanks for the help Crofty and Emzy


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Crofty- thats exactly what i thought about bringing them inside, they have lived outside all there lives so i didn't really want to do that. My Mum is gonna get some smaller mesh for the cage to see if that will stop the mice.
> Thanks for the help Crofty and Emzy


Unfortunately even the smallest of mesh won't keep mice out, I wouldn't waste your money on this. When I had Sophie a few years ago I used to get a little field mouse come and share her bed with her in winter, the mouse was coming from under the neighbours decking where it was breeding but sleeping in with Sophie for warmth and sharing her food. It didn't affect her in anyway, in fact most morning when I went out to let her out for the day the mouse would be sleeping underneath Sophie and suddenly run out when Sophie moved to see me. Unless the mice have the plague they won't hurt the rabbits, as long as its not a whole colony that could make your neighbours upset with you I would just leave them be.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Unfortunately even the smallest of mesh won't keep mice out, I wouldn't waste your money on this. When I had Sophie a few years ago I used to get a little field mouse come and share her bed with her in winter, the mouse was coming from under the neighbours decking where it was breeding but sleeping in with Sophie for warmth and sharing her food. It didn't affect her in anyway, in fact most morning when I went out to let her out for the day the mouse would be sleeping underneath Sophie and suddenly run out when Sophie moved to see me. Unless the mice have the plague they won't hurt the rabbits, as long as its not a whole colony that could make your neighbours upset with you I would just leave them be.


Well my neighbours have pigeons and the mice come from under there fence, so really its them we should be upset with in a way.
You say the mice won't hurt my rabbits but someone else said they carry fleas, mites and myxi which are harmful to my rabbits. So im not sure who has the correct info?
We will try anything to keep them away, apart from eating my rabbits food they are a pest that we don't want near the house or near the rabbits.


----------

